# hija del fallecido



## traduttrice

"Mara B., hija del fallecido Franco B., nació en..."
"Mara B., di fu / figlia del deceduto / figlia del defunto Franco B.,..."

Si tratta di un atto di nascita. Finora ho sempre tradotto "figlia del deceduto", e vorrei sapere se da oggi dovrei tornare sui miei passi.


----------



## sabrinita85

Non so perché, ma io userei "figlia del defunto".


----------



## traduttrice

Così mi ha fatto capire anche Googl*.  Ecco perché ve lo chiedo; ci tengo anche a sottolineare il contesto poiché possibilmente "defunto" non ci sta molto bene in un atto di nascita, come in altri contesti. Molto probabilmente, sceglierò "defunto". 

... tranne che nessuno mi dica il contrario...


----------



## Neuromante

A me pare che _defunto_ venga meglio se si parla di uno che ormai era morto da un po, e invece _deceduto_ per uno che si è morto.

In questo caso _defunto_

Per tentare di spiegarmi: Se fosse la "esquela" (Non so come si chiama in italiano) del tale userei _deceduto_ per riferirme a la donna. Cioè "figlia dal deceduto"
Penso, forse sto dicendo una cosa assurda.


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> A me pare che _defunto_ venga meglio se si parla di uno che ormai era morto da un po, e invece _deceduto_ per uno che si è morto.
> 
> In questo caso _defunto_
> 
> Per tentare di spiegarmi: Se fosse la "esquela" (Non so come si chiama in italiano) del tale userei _deceduto_ per riferirme a la donna. Cioè "figlia dal deceduto"
> Penso, forse sto dicendo una cosa assurda.


In italiano non esiste nessuna sfumatura del genere riguardo a deceduto vs. defunto. Sono sinonimi.


----------



## Neuromante

Si, lo so, come in spagnolo _Difunto/fallecido _. Mi riferisco soltanto a cuando viene usato. Sono solo giudizi soggetivi.


----------



## Cristina.

Io direi senza dubbio "defunto", senza pensarci un attimo.
In spagnolo viene più usato "difunto", "muerto" o "fallecido".
Decesado (mai sentito!) non si usa, pare si usi in America Latina (penso sia un calco dell'inglese), invece sì viene usato "deceso" come sinonimo di "morte", ma è più formale.
"Defunción", "fallecimiento" e "óbito" sono anche sinonimi di morte più formali.
Obito e deceso sono quelli più formali.


----------



## Cristina.

Neuromante said:


> A me pare che _defunto_ venga meglio se si parla di uno che ormai era morto da un po, e invece _deceduto_ per uno che si è morto.
> Penso, forse sto dicendo una cosa assurda.


Penso di sì! 
Esquela = necrologio.


----------



## xeneize

_Esquela_= _aviso funebre_, en Argentina.

Luego, otros términos con significado parecido son _necrología_ y _obituario._

En esa frase se usa defunto, no por haber matices entre defunto y deceduto, no los hay, son lo mismo, sino porque deceduto es predicativo: _è deceduto_ (= falleció), pero no se dice "figlio del deceduto".

En español, _fallecido_, _difunto_, _finado._
_Decesado _en algunas zonas de América, como señalado.
Creo venga de _deceso_.


----------



## traduttrice

¡Muchas gracias a todos por haber sido tan claros en sus respuestas!


----------



## Cristina.

Deceduto/a è ache un sostantivo
Dallo Zingarelli:
Defunto: Morto, deceduto: _ricordare i genitori defunti_.

Dal Garzanti:
Deceduto: part. pass. di decedere 
agg. [f. -a; pl.m. -i, f. -e] nel sign. del verbo 
n.m. [f. -a; pl.m. -i, f. -e] morto, perito: _il numero dei *deceduti *risulta considerevole._

Sì, Xeneize, ti capisco, forse avrei dovuto dire che quasi sempre, ricordati, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, non sempre, 'deceduto' è predicativo.


----------



## xeneize

Sí sí, por supuesto que _deceduto_ es también sustantivo, claro, como decir _el fallecido._

 No sé realmente en cuáles y cuántos casos "deceduto" sea predicativo, ni me detuve para analizarlo, para ser sinceros...no lo puedo decir.
Sólo, se usa decir "è deceduto", porque es participio del verbo _decedere_, como decir _falleció_.
Pero no se oye "figlio del deceduto".

Igual, lo más común acá es decir "il morto".
_Il figlio del defunto_ o _del morto_.

La casa del morto = la casa mortuoria

La stanza del morto/ la camera mortuaria/ la camera ardente = La cámara mortuoria/ la cámara ardiente

Andare dal morto = ir a la casa mortuoria 

Saludos


----------



## kolya97

En documentos oficiales siempre he visto "figlia di fu/del fu..."


----------



## TanoTano

kolya97 said:


> En documentos oficiales siempre he visto "figlia di fu/del fu..."


 
Confermo:
Figlia del fu Tizio Caio...


----------



## karunavera

Confermo:
Figlia di fu...
anzi, dirò di più, senza figlia: Mara B., fu Franco....


----------

